# Tugs on Sydney Harbour



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

Just interested on information on Sydney Harbour tugs as to how many are there and sizes ?

Does anyone know if there was a tug named Tom Thumb ?

Bob ( Sydney )


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Bob,

Lets hope you get some success. For my part I would be very interested to see a photograph of two Sydney Harbour Tugs turning the * “James Cook”  * off the LPG berth in the inner harbour (was it called Ryde or Putney?). I took a series of photographs, but had the camera stolen and lost the lot.

Fingers crossed that someone can help.

Tonga


----------

